# JVC TV D-ILA BBE TV Lamp issue



## jorosz (Mar 29, 2009)

We have a 52" JVC TV, and the picture went out suddenly today. Blue power light blinks with red "Lamp" light and will not turn back on. We have disconnected the TV and let it sit for awhile, but picture is not coming back at all. There was an older post regarding this issue, but do not see a resolution. Thanks in advance for any help...

jorosz


----------

